
HNers Prediction about web and desktop apps 5 yrs ago (Oct 2014) - dannyr
---
======
dannyr
HN thread back in October 2014:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8513477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8513477)

Looks like 5 years is not long enough to see significant changes.

